
Show HN: Send short messages on postcards for $2.00 - davjhan
Hey HN, I&#x27;m excited to share my quarantine side project.
www.postanote.app<p>I&#x27;ve always loved sending and receiving mail from people I care about. That unexpected surprise of finding something personal in a sea of bills and marketing junk was always a highlight. However, the time required for putting together a card kept me from doing it as often to as I&#x27;d like. I had to go buy a postcard (1-2$), go home and write it, then go to the post-office, buy a stamp($0.35), and mail it. I wanted to build a simple site to make this process easier and reduce it down to the only element that matters: The message.<p>I wanted to avoid sign-ups and all that bs. I just want to make it feel like an express checkout lane. I also wanted the price to be competitive, so I set it at 2 bucks flat.<p>I used the JAMStack. Front-end is made in Svelte (Can&#x27;t recommend enough) and hosted on Netlify. The backend is on Firebase Functions, and I use firestore as the database. Payment processing is done using Stripe.<p>Hope you like it. If you do, please support it on Product Hunt. Just launched today! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;post-a-note-app
======
gus_massa
Is there an image in the back of the postcard? Do you send this only inside
USA or internationally? Did you already had problems with spam?

